# Fluval Edge - Need advice on dying fish and environment



## FluvalEdgeNewb (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello TFK.com folks,

I've gone through several of the searches after I purchased a Fluval Edge a couple months back trying to understand how to create a sound environment for the fish as well as what type of fish would make sense to stock it with. For some background, I have no experience w/ aquariums outside of a few goldfish over the years. I decided to purchase this tank for its looks in hopes of filling it w/ a black molly and some other fish for 'good luck'.

Now... On to the issues!

I used the cycle formula that came with the tank and did so before putting any fish in. Once cycled and the test strips looked good I added some fish. Originally I had 6 molly's based on the LFS's recommendation that it could handle that many. I was and still am thinking that was a bad decision since it is a 6 gallon tank and that just seemed like too many fish. In chinese culture (my wife), a molly is a symbol of good luck, but it must be kept in numbers of 1 or 6+. So, it is either 1 or 6. After several of them dying I went back to the store, had them test the water and it was OK. Suggested I add aquarium salt which I did and that did seem to make them a bit more energetic. Since I didnt have 1 or 6 I gave the rest to a friend who has them today. 

To re-stock them I decided on guppies and would resolve my molly issue elsewhere in the house in a small 1 fish tank... I went with 5 fancy guppies and have had problems from black eyes to tail rot/nipping to ich. Aquarium salt did seem to help out with some of the issues aside from the nipping but needless to say i ended up losing the fish AGAIN... so now i'm thinking its surface to air exposure causing issues. i plan to get an air rock this weekend to try out. Last rotation of fish was 2 guppies and 2 bumblebee corys based on recommendation that they would mix OK together. I dont think that's correct either since the guppies eat the fish quick, leaving not much for the bumblebee, plus the bumbles seem VERY aggressive and nip the guppies fins.

Recently, I did a cycle in the tank because after losing the Mollys I wanted to start fresh. I've noticed that there is a lot of buildup that is brown and i cant tell if it is bacteria or algea. The tank consists of a fluval heater, the traditional fluval filter running at max capacity for water aggitation, 2 blocks of lava, 1 fake flower and a fake rock (i know i know... i like them). The bacteria/algea seems concentrated where the water comes out of the filter adn by the heater but it is also spreading onto the gravel. Any thoughts here?? I know you want a healthy balance but this seems a bit high unless its because i dont have enough fish in the tank to manage it right now (1 gup 2 bumbles).

NOW, last thing... I'm going to swap the fish out into something that is 1 species, will enjoy the space they have and will survive. All good things I think! Any recommendations to the stocking suggestions, and what can I do to help keep this fish tank going. I dont want to put more fish in until everything is solid. Thanks for taking the time to read this - pics below.

-N

Flickr: nelsonbcabral's Photostream


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Theres honestly not much that is going to be happy in a 6g tank. You could put a betta in there, however it will rip it's fins up on that rock and the lava and maybe even the flower. It wont want a strong current either.

I would recommend you get a liquid test kit. These are much more accurate, strips are borderline useless. API master test is a very popular kit. Once we know exact numbers for your water parameters we might be able to come up with something else. 

How much light is your tank getting? Too much light is probably the #1 cause of algae.

Bumblebee cory? Hmm not sure of heard of those before. Would you be able to post a picture of them?


----------



## FluvalEdgeNewb (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks Ladayen, I love that lava but I had a feeling it was banging against the fish too; I'm going to remove the two fake flowers and move the rocks towards either the sides or both in the middle by the filter and try that out. 

Good question on the lighting as I didnt mention it. The two stock 10w bulbs burned out so I wired one of the tank light bulbs into the lighting housing which illuminates the bank MUCH better than the spotlight effect of the prior bulbs. But, as you just mentioned the algea growth is exactly where the bulb is shining down the brightest. I usually leave the light on almost all day except for night, thinking I should only leave it on when i'm home.

If you look on the petal of the pink/green flower you will see the bumblebee cory (maybe its not cory?...). It tends to stay at the bottom or it likes to stick itself against the glass and generally lounge around.


----------



## FluvalEdgeNewb (Sep 30, 2011)

another idea.... what about something like shrimp or non-fish in there? i was hoping to have at least 3-4 of something so that they are moving around, etc but want them to be in a good environment, hoping an airstone/oxygen stone would help with the oxygenation.


----------



## FluvalEdgeNewb (Sep 30, 2011)

they were bumblebee gobbies... not corys. and i have no idea why the LFS lady sold them to me, i just looked them up and they dont eat dry food and are apparently difficult to maintain. not a good fish for a first timer like me... pulling the fish, handing them over to some friends and restarting this beast tomorrow w/ a cleaning and fresh cycle.


----------



## k19smith (Aug 19, 2011)

I have to ask what the cycle formula that you have used is? It normally takes 6-8 weeks to cycle a tank and there is no set time. I would only have the light on max of 8 hrs with algae less, you can pick up a timer at walmart for $6 or so.


----------



## wannalearn (Jan 22, 2011)

empty your tank, and leave it alone.. do your research, know all that you can know.. then decide what you want.. or you will just keep killing your fish.. there is no majic cycle formula(other than time/water changes/ect).. just make sure to do your research so you dont keep killing fish and waisting your time and hard earned money..


----------



## Jbrofish8 (Jul 7, 2011)

and to answer your question, I think 6g would be a nice small shrimp-only tank.  You'd probably want some plants though.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes you could do shrimp or snails, as Jbro mentioned a plant would be great in there.


----------



## FluvalEdgeNewb (Sep 30, 2011)

I saw some very cool bamboo shrimp that i may use w/ some bamboo in the tank as well. But to have some movement i may put a couple small fish that work well with the shrimp. the formula i am using (and starting again today with a fresh tank with no fish) is microbe-lift special blend that was recommended at the store.

Microbe-Lift.com :: Special Blend


----------

